# Ur Favourite Gamez site??



## rohan (Mar 15, 2005)

Which is your favourite game resource, reviews, cheats etc.?

I personally love www.gamez.com and www.cheatindex.com..  :->


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 15, 2005)

www.gamespot.com
IMO the best out there now.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Can't agree more, funkey. Mine is Also: www.gamespot.com there reviews are so Professional.(Something that SKOAR! Reviews lack, i might add). Second favorite is: www.gamespy.com.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmm lets see now 
www.gamespot.com
www.gamespy.com
www.pc-gaming.tk


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2005)

www.gamespot.com
www.gamespy.com
www.ea.com


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2005)

www.ign.com
www.gamespy.com

that's all


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 15, 2005)

How come all of you missed Actiontrip and Avault


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 15, 2005)

For reviews and previews, I go to www.gamespot.com
For cheats and FAQ's I visit www.gamefaqs.com
For that Indian touch, local gaming freaks and some very good friends, I prefer www.skoar.com/forums and lately www.thinkdigit.com/forums too.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Actiontrip's all articles are written by the same person: Uros"2Lions"Jojic while Avault is just not good enough. www.gamepro.com and www.gamefaqs.com are also incredibly usefull sites. But Gamespot is the best! Oh, a WWE Fan! Visit my WWE topic@skoar forums it's called: WWE Fans Rejoice Here. It's in Game Discussions. Wooooooo!


----------



## chaos (Mar 15, 2005)

www.gamespot.com

No doubt about it. It's the best out there! And it has a very good forum too.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cody, Don't you think: Errrr, You Signature*cough* is a little Unsuitable?*cough* now i know, why do u Love CTRL ALT DEL so much! U snoopy!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine r 

www.gamespot.com
www.ea.com
www.gamespy.com


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

If anybody wants to learn: How to Design a Website that so cumbersome and difficult to navigate? Visit: www.happypuppy.com the damn site looks like a messed up Excel sheet!


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 15, 2005)

www.gamespy.com


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 15, 2005)

*pc.ign.com its the best around..
*ps2.ign.com for ps2 reviews.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 15, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Cody, Don't you think: Errrr, You Signature*cough* is a little Unsuitable?*cough* now i know, why do u Love CTRL ALT DEL so much! U snoopy!



LOL, thats why there is a winky besides the link buddy.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha! Silent! Did ya watch GamerTV? Man, Cold Fear is a scary title^_^ supurb Lightning effects.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 15, 2005)

hmm

Gamespot
mega games
Game spy


----------



## hack expert (Mar 15, 2005)

WEll

www.gamespy.com has been the best one for me


----------



## allindrome (Mar 15, 2005)

pc.gamespot.com
www.gamespy.com
pc.ign.com
www.gamerankings.com


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 15, 2005)

*www.gamespy.com/
*www.ign.com/
are my favorite.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2005)

gamespy
gamenexus 
gamers


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 18, 2005)

*www.gamefaqs.com
*www.neoseeker.com
*www.ign.com


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 18, 2005)

for review and gameguide www.gamespot.com also pc.ign.com


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 18, 2005)

for review and gameguide www.gamespot.com also pc.ign.com both great sites


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 2, 2005)

www.megagames.com
www.eaplay.com
www.gamespot.com


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 2, 2005)

www.gamespot.com
www.gamefaqs.com
www.gamespy.com
www.ign.com
www.megagames.com


----------



## vmp_vivek (Sep 2, 2005)

www.gamespot.com

www.gamespy.com

www.ign.com

These three are a very good sources for the all the game stuff.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

www.gamespy.com
www.gamers.com
www.megagames.com


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 3, 2005)

www.gamespot.com
www.megagames.com
www.ign.com


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey waht about
www.gamerankings.com
i quite liking the average of all reviews
Plus all reviws can be acceseed from there


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 21, 2007)

visit  www.cheatbook.de
and download cheat book database.(no need to search for cheats,walkthorughs again ) )


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

www.ign.com for me...

(For all my Gaming and comics needs...)(I read hell lotta comics)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2007)

This is 2yrs old thread.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

hey HP u r bumping every old thread.what r u upto?


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 22, 2007)

www.gamespot.com


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> This is 2yrs old thread.


but yeh question toh 5 saal baad bhi new hi rahega.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> but yeh question toh 5 saal baad bhi new hi rahega.



Bhai tu har bar mazak kyun karta rahta hain?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Bhai tu har bar mazak kyun karta rahta hain?


Maine kab majak kiya?Sahi baat toh boli hai yaar.Maine aajtak majak nahi kiya George Bush ki kasam.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

osama ki kasam kha leta.question toh same rahega par answers badal sakte hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> osama ki kasam kha leta.question toh same rahega par answers badal sakte hai.


abey kal bahut khaayi thi ab tak toh mar gaya hoga salla.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 22, 2007)

Tumhare ghar ke aas pass hi rahta hai kya


----------



## moshel (Oct 22, 2007)

www.gamespot.com is the best..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey kal bahut khaayi thi ab tak toh mar gaya hoga salla.



To George Bush se kyaa pangaa hai tera bhai... 

Chalo kal akhbaar me dekhna padenga ki wo marela hai ya nahi.


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Oct 23, 2007)

www.gamespot.com and Indian Gamers Guild over there  check my signature!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 23, 2007)

♥*www.ign.com*♥ is the best....!!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 23, 2007)

GameSpot n then IGN .


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 23, 2007)

GameSpot
Gametrailers
Gameradar


----------

